# Anybody remember this sling shot



## rich56 (Dec 17, 2010)

I remember this from my youth (around 1969, ouch) I had a black plastic pistol grip, for a sling it used something like a rubber glove finger or a condom and it had a built in peep sight. We used those, Wooden wham-Os and home made slingshots that summer out in Mastic Beach LI NY


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey Rich, fellow LI'er says welcome, no clue on identity of the slingshot. I'm sure someone will know.
Philly


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

ASK GARRY FLAT BAND
OR TEX THEY BE THE ONES IN THE KNOW


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm not Tex or Gary but...

I think this might be the one http://www.google.co...epage&q&f=false


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I remember it. I'll be damned if I can remember the name of it! I never had one in my collection but did see them advertised. Tex might know. Flatband


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

here's a thread about it on another forum I don't believe a name was ever remembered.. http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2649


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

In a Jan 1984 issue of popular mechanics it's called a sling pistol here's a link to the article at Google books http://books.google.com/books?id=0uMDAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA92&dq=sling+pistol&hl=en&ei=SVU6TdKaGcH6lwfUqb3cAQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CDAQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=sling%20pistol&f=false


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I have one of those somewhere.I belive it is called a scope shot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's the one Harp! It's a Sling Pistol put out by Hank Roberts. Hank Roberts was the guy that bought the rights for the original Pocket Rocket Slingshot. You see his version of the pocket Rocket on E-bay once and awhile called the Roberts Rocket. Always wondered how that Sling Pistol shot? I'll be looking for one now! Flatband


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone remember this one.I found it at a gun show today,called a Sharp Shooter.Crude made with a cross hair sight and ammo holder.I think it is from the late 40's or early 50's.


----------

